# Conduit Manager quits during Hot Sync to Entourage



## DrDebi (Jan 3, 2005)

I have a Mac laptop G4, running OS X.3.7
I have Entourage 10.1.6
I have Palm Desktop 4.2.1
I have Palm OS ... well, I don't actually know, but the Hot Sync on my Tungsten E Palm is vs. 5.0
I ran a utility called Handheld Sync Installer by Microsoft which was supposed to make the Entourage Conduit the "right" one and the Palm Conduits all go to a Disabled Conduit folder. All of that happened, but whenever the Hot Sync gets to my DateBook, it crashes with a message:
"The Conduit Manager has unexpectedly quit."
I am so frustrated. Does anyone have any ideas about what else might be wrong?
I've checked all my categories and they match, I've rebuilt my database in Entourage, I've checked my permissions...
???
 Thanx,
Debi


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I was going to move this to PDA, but as its a Mac, you may get more help here 

Regards

eddie


----------



## JayTheHun (Jun 26, 2002)

I hope some of this helps:

http://kb.palmone.com/SRVS/CGI-BIN/...K=8236,Sxi=15,useTemplate=Case.tem,CASE=16241

Solution ID: 16241

Some third-party conduits not compatible with Palm Desktop 4.x (Macintosh)

Third-party conduits that worked with previous versions of Palm Desktop and HotSync® Manager may not work with Palm Desktop software 4.x.

Please check with the respective software developer for updated conduits. In Mac OS X, conduits must be updated by the conduit developer to work in Mac OS X. In Mac OS 9, the Palm Setup Assistant moves conduits to the new location (Mac HD : System Folder : Application Support : Palm HotSync : Conduits). Please report any problems to the conduit developer.

http://kb.palmone.com/SRVS/CGI-BIN/...K=8236,Sxi=15,useTemplate=Case.tem,CASE=28493

There are a few known issues with Palm Desktop and HotSync Manager 4.0 for Macintosh.

* Mac OS X 10.1.3 is required to enable infrared (IR) HotSync operations. However, IR synchronization is only supported on Titanium PowerBooks and G3 PowerBooks with Firewire (Pismo).

* Mac OS X 10.1.x does not enable you to perform HotSync operations while using serial ports (This only affects older Macs that do not have USB ports, and for which Apple supports installing Mac OS X, like the beige G3 tower). Check the documentation for your release of Mac OS X to find out if this situation has changed.

* Mac OS X 10.1.x does not support the dialing of Address Book phone numbers through a modem. You can dial phone numbers using the speaker. See the built-in Palm Desktop help file for more information (use the "Help" menu item from within Palm Desktop).

* Mac OS X supports UFS formatting of hard drives. However, Palm Desktop and HotSync Manager 4.0 for Macintosh does not support installation on UFS formatted hard drives.

* The Palm Desktop and HotSync Manager 4.0 installer will not work if an NFS volume is mounted. Dismount all NFS volumes and then run the installer.

* The "Instant Palm Desktop" application is not available in Mac OS 9 until you first launch the Palm Desktop software and open a User Data file.

* You cannot successfully initiate a HotSync operation while the Macintosh is in Sleep Mode. If using the modem synchronization feature in HotSync Manager, ensure that your Macintosh is set not to go to sleep.

* If you use a Serial to USB adapter other than the one distributed by Palm (e.g. Keyspan USB adapter), it must be plugged in at startup and continue to be used in the same USB port.

* If, after restarting your computer, you are unable to perform a USB HotSync operation, unplug the USB cable from your computer, and then plug the cable back in. This re-establishes communication with the HotSync software. Take note of the known issue directly above (serial to USB adapter).

* AppleScript 1.7, which comes with Mac OS 9.2.2, causes a crash when you use the E-mail or Web buttons in the Address Detail card. Currently, no AppleScript update is available to address this issue. To resolve this problem, revert back to AppleScript 1.6.


----------

